# My website



## cauzimme (Jan 2, 2016)

It's not over, It's still need a lot of work, but it's a start, so i'm pretty happy. I also sent my first Mailchimps campaign for my next tour in Toronto.
www.luxuriastudio.com


----------



## snowbear (Jan 2, 2016)

I like it, so far, but I'm confused about the 2023 copyright notice.


----------



## cauzimme (Jan 2, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I like it, so far, but I'm confused about the 2023 copyright notice.




Aww it's wix I need to change it.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 2, 2016)

I was wondering it you had a TARDIS.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 2, 2016)

Lovely first version--thanks for sharing this with us.

Let me offer a few comments.  

1.  Obviously, your target market are escorts.  And I think you've got a lot of work there that is a very good fit.  I think somethings that would help you with this demographic would be...more details about your ability to travel in Canada (to come to them), the ability to create winning work on the road or in hotels (vs. having to come to your studio), ability to create work that fits on a website or a business card or a promotional flier or a photographic portfolio, maybe some details about your policy for them marketing your work.

2.  But you've also got the potential to pick up boudoir work....women in their 30's, 40's, maybe 50's who want something sexy and romantic but not too explicit.  Soft light, draped with fabric, sexy lingerie...you've got some work that is a very good fit for boudoir and would appeal to that clientele.   Most of the women in that potential client group have never posed before and are most comfortable with a female photographer.  So think about the site as aiming at two markets.

The key thing would NOT be a site that tries to be everything to everyone.  But it has a clear focus to the escort/sex-worker business.  And then a separate portfolio and section for boudoir, explaining how you work with many first-time models, not sure how they'll appear when photographed, privacy is important, but always wanted the opportunity to look glorious...or maybe provide a special gift to a loved one.


----------

